# Hospitalized due to preterm labor contraction plus shortening cervix



## inktomei

Hi, I'm new to this board and I would just like to share my experience so far.

After 5 unsuccessful IVF attempts, I finally became pregnant with twins on our sixth try. My OB saw me regularly as well as my specialist, and everything went smoothly--until my 24th week checkup.

The perinatologist found that I my cervix was at 2.9cm with a 6cm funnel, a bit shorter than what they'd like but he wasn't all that concerned, and said that it is fairly common with twin pregnancies; I was sent home on bedrest and scheduled for a follow-up the next week. 

At the follow-up my peri found my cervix at 2.6cm and funneled at 10cm at 25 weeks, but he still wasn't all that concerned about it. He basically told us we could either go home and continue on bedrest, or just go to the hospital--it was up to us. My hubby wasn't having any of it, so he went to my OB's office insisting to talk to her right away. 

To make a long story short, my OB sent me to labor&delivery and had me on turbutaline and procardia, with contraction monitoring two to three times a day. I have another ultrasound to check my cervix next week, but it sounds like I'll be here to stay for awhile. 

The NICU people came up and talk to us about our babies' stay if it were ever to come to that. They told us that we are in good hands, but we know that at 26 weeks (starts today) the chances of the babies developing long term problems can be pretty high--I'm scared to death.

Any ladies out there with similar experience?:cry:

Ink


----------



## heyyady

Ink- I am going through almost exactly that right now- 

I am 27 + 3 today with mono/di twins. I have an ultra sound every other week to monitor for TTTS- at my 24 week scan my cervix was +3.9.- when I went in last Thursday for my 26 week it was 2.6. They decided they didn't like how quickly it shortened with no signs from before, so Dr called my house that afternoon (I was out, my grandmother had a massive stroke that morning and fell and broke her hip! It's been a LLOOONNNGGGG week around here!) and told my husband to get me up to L&D for monitoring. we went up at 8 PM, and they said they'd need to observe me for 2 hours- at which point we discovered I was having contractions every 15 minutes or so. They ended up admitting me. They gave me betamethosol steroid injections to help speed the development of my babies' lungs and started me on nifedipine to slow down the contractions. Once they got the contractions under control they sent me home on bed rest. 
Just went to the Dr Thursday and Friday and she did a manual cervical check and said I'm not dialated at all (2 days ago) but to stay down. 
I'm allowed to go to my mother in laws tomorrow for my shower- no longer than 2 hours and I have to lie down with my feet up while I'm there. I'm not, however, allowed to go visit my Grandma in the hospital as it's too much activity and the steroid shots make my immune system too weak to be in a hospital in that capacity. 
I am supposed to go back to L&D if the contractions get to 4 and hour, or increase in intensity (Did I mention I'm still having them? Nasty things won't go away completely) and as of right now I've been having 3 an hour for about the last 8 hours- so not sure if I'll make my shower or be up at L&D again. 

I am petrified by all of it. It's too soon for them to be born. My Dr and her partner promised me they can keep them in with meds until at least 30 weeks- but that's still too soon IMO.

Are you contracting at all? and how are your little one's heart rates when they hook you up?


----------



## inktomei

Heyyady,

I'm so sorry about your grandmother. I hope everything will turn out OK for her! :thumbup:

Yeah, I'm at day 4 of my hospital stay and I feel out-of-control sometimes... just concerned for my little ones but my hubby assured me and to trust my doctor and let her do her job.

Like you, my contractions never completely go away. I get hooked up to a contraction monitor two to three times a day, and they still find anywhere from 0 to over 4 contractions per hour (that's with nifidepine), at which point they would give me a turbutaline shot and hook me up to an IV (which makes me get up to go pee more, so much for bed rest).

My little ones' heartbeats range from 150 to 165 on the monitors, which I was told were really good. So far they are growing strong, but they just need to stay in there longer!

My OB is doing everything she can, and hubby is taking care of everything at home plus spending a lot of time here at the hospital, so I can't ask for more. But arrrgh! It's so tough sometimes as I'm just laying in bed and there really isn't a whole lot I can really do to improve my situation! 

So 27+3 weeks huh? I pray for your little ones staying there until 36 weeks!! Go go go!:hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Thanks - I hope the same for you- :hugs2:
It sounds like your little ones are fairing well through this- that's something the circus ring of doctors told me they look for, if the baby(or in our cases, babies) are in distress at all. I have been told that hospital bed rest is pretty much inevitable- I just want to hold off as long as possible as I have teenagers at home and my house is turning into a demolition site even with me still here!
Have they said anything to you about getting them under control enough for you to go home? Or are you in for the duration? 
What type of twins are you having ? Do you know the sexes??


----------



## inktomei

Heyyady,

I'm scheduled for another U/S on Wednesday to check my cervical length; if it's shortened again from my last U/S (2.6cm with 10cm funnneling) I'll be staying for another 2 weeks--I'm hoping it's staying the same or it's longer!

I'm having one boy and one girl :happydance: so they're non-identical. 

How old are your other ones at home? It must be really difficult going through all these with other kids running around already???


----------



## heyyady

My kids are 14 and almost 19, and only the 14 year old is here full time- so it's not too bad, except for the lack of cleaning! :lol: 

I get to go out today to my mother in law's house for my shower- I'm so excited about getting out of the house I can hardly stand it! 

I am having 2 girls, Rochelle and Charlotte, and they are identical :)


----------



## inktomei

Congratulations on the twin girls! :hugs:

I will post updates when I get my Wednesday U/S. 

Pray for me!!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hi ladies. :hi:

I'm not in your situation but just wanted to congratulate you both on your twins and i hope the little 'uns stay put a while longer yet!!! 

Will be checking back and thinking of you both. :flower:


:baby::baby:


----------



## inktomei

Thank you so much!!


----------



## heyyady

My shower went great yesterday- except I had 5 out of 7 of the grandma's there (Yes, 7!!!) and the little stinkers didn't wake up once for them to feel them! :lol: And only 2 contractions while I was there- Then I got home and had, ummm, several. But they seem to have slowed down now thank goodness!

How are you holding up today?


----------



## bob2331

inktomei said:


> Hi, I'm new to this board and I would just like to share my experience so far.
> 
> The NICU people came up and talk to us about our babies' stay if it were ever to come to that. They told us that we are in good hands, but we know that at 26 weeks (starts today) the chances of the babies developing long term problems can be pretty high--I'm scared to death.
> 
> Ink


Hey, 

I just wanted to say that although i didnt have the problems with shortening cervix, i just wanted to reasurre u both really, 26 weeks is really really good, as my bit below says, my twins were far to eager to come! Connor twin 1 was born at 21 weeks after my waters broke and sadly didnt surive due to his gestation abut twin 2 harry, he came at 24 weeks, he was in hospital for 102days but is now nearly 11 months old and is perfect in every way! 

I assume they have given u steriods for the babies lungs? 

I hope and pray that both of you go over at least 35 weeks and have great big 10punders xx


----------



## inktomei

Heyyady:
I'm doing OK so far. I just sleep, eat, and pee a lot LOL! Just one day at a time right? 

Bob2331:
I'm really sorry for your loss, but thank you for the encouragement. It gives me hope to see that many babies were born prematurely, but still grew up to be healthy.


----------



## Sherri81

Hey, just wanted to let you know I had a 25 weeker, 25+0 to be exact, lol, and I had only received my steroids at 24+2.

As of this minute, he is complaining and moaning about brushing his teeth because it is time to go to bed...

Sound about right for a 6, going on 7 yr old?? Lol.

No medical problems. He never gets colds or flus. When he does get the odd cold, he shakes it within a day or so. He's reading better than most classmates in grade 1, doesn't like printing because its boring, and has ripped holes in most of his jeans from sliding around... He doesn't wear glasses, likes McDonalds, hates vegetables, likes playing cars, no allergies...

When he was born, his chances of survival (2004), were about 35%. When he survived the first 48 hours, they went up to 70%, but we were told he had a 90% chance of developing a brain disorder (CP etc).

Yeah... they were wrong.

Keep the faith girls! Although its not 'optimal' your babies are in good shape right now, and its only going to get better. Try to keep them in, but if they do end up coming, don't let the doom and gloom of the NICU Drs get you down. I found the nurses were much more optimistic, because they spent more time with these babies, and therefore, saw many more mini miracles take place.


----------



## inktomei

Sherri81,

Thank you so much for your support! I'm feeling much more optimistic now after hearing from all you ladies! 

I will update you all comes Wednesday


----------



## heyyady

Thank you for the stories ladies- I keep telling them every day, Just one more day for Mommy!

Just wanted to share a funny picture- one I like to call "Planet twins: :lol:


----------



## heyyady




----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies. Heyyady, I know you from the multiples thread and it is good to read up on exactly what's been happening with you hun.

Ink, welcome and congrats on the twins hun, but sorry you're both having a similar stress with your pregnancies at the moment.

Ok - first, I gave birth last yr at 38wks to twin boys. My second baby had been born atr 24wks due to incompetent cervix, and as a result I had a cervical stitch placed at 12wks with the twins. The stitch worked for me, because IC is a mechanical issue which fortunately can, in most cases, be fixed with a stitch. My consultant scanned me throught the pregnancy, and even with the stitch I funneled to it, but not beyond.

The doc explained to me that keeping the cervix closed in a twin pregnancy is only a small part of getting a to term. For some reason, as yet unclear, twin pregnancies often end early probably because the uterus is bigger, and there are two babies releasing the hormones which trigger labour. 

ALL pregnant ladies experience some shortening of their cervixes as pregnancy progresses. If they were scanned internally, there would be many more with dangerously short and funneling cervixes - many of those women still make it to term. Having the extra weight of twins means that these cervical changes happen earlier than normal - sometimes weeks before the babies are born. 

You are both experiencing changes, probably as a result of contractions, but also because of the sheer weight and pressure on your cervix. Hey, your doc is right not to be overly anxious, in that you could happily go on for a few more months with a funneled shorter cervix. But, it is also right to excercise caution, and take the weight off as much as is humanly possible hun. No one can say for certain if either of you will make it to 32wks and beyond, but I have known many, many ladies in a similar position who have rested and gone al the way.

At the moment, you both have very good cl measurements for the gestation - the lower end of average being 2.8. To have gotten this far and shortened to that point is a good sign. I had tightenings (sometimes painful) from 20wks in the twin pregnancy, but they never seemed to have an effect on my cervix - the stitch would not have stopped contractions, or their effects. It is absolutely true that rest alone can lengthen the cervix overnight, so please please stay off your feet. Often twin ladies are simply doing too much, and I know that had I not been forced to rest due to my IC it is doubtful I would have made 38wks.

Please maintian your hope ladies - I am proof positive that against the odds you can get to term with twins. I am here if you need anything, there isn't much i don't know about the changing cervix :rofl: (I'm so proud ;;)) :rofl:

It is useful to have a dedicated IC/prem labour twin thread, because twin pregnancy is so different to singletons, and fraught with so many more complications.

Much love and hugs, and keep baking xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

heyyady said:


> View attachment 178041

:rofl:

I love it!!!

Glad to hear both your babies are still where they should be! 

Keep cooking LO's 

xxx


----------



## heyyady

Thank you Lizzie- it's really nice to read the positive stories :)


----------



## inktomei

Hello ladies! I just want to get on here and give you guys a quick update. 

Just had an U/S done and my cervix is holding at 2.6cm and 9cm funneled. My OB wants me to stay in the hospital until at least the 28th week (I'm 26wk+4 now), just to be safe.

I'm still being monitored for contractions but at least they took the IV off this morning! Whew!

How are you holding up there Heyyady?


----------



## heyyady

Whoo hoo! Glad to hear you're holding out! 

I'm doing ok- The nifedipine is giving me flushes and anxiety attacks- and the only thing I could possible take to counteract has withdrawl issues with the babies, so no thanks. It's been a fun few days around here keeping me from flipping out! My dr is hesitant to up my dose because of this, so hoping my scan tomorrow shows no change in my cervix- I also have to go in for a NST tomorrow and am afraid they'll keep me as I'm still contracting.


----------



## inktomei

Hey good luck on the test tomorrow! Keep them buns in the ovens!:happydance:


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck today heyyady x


----------



## inktomei

Another update:

Just got tested (3-hour tolerance test) today and I have gestational diabetes. Just another thing to throw into the mix huh? Any of you ladies have had this issue?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Ink. Have you started your daily blood testing yet? I tested pos for gd in the twin pregnancy, but when I started the blood testing, it transpired that i didn't actually have it. My consultant explained to me that twin pregnancies often give a "false" pos on many of the pregnancy complications because having 2 placentas and 2 babies means that the body is processing so much more, and exerting lots more effort. This can increase glucose in the urine and blood, but is not actually indicative of true gd. Even if it is gd, it can be easily controlled with small dietary adjustments. Smaller portions, less cakes etc.

I was tested in all my pregnancies because my babies are always big, but in the end that was due to genetics and not gd x


----------



## inktomei

Lizzie,

Yeah they've been testing me periodically today. I think they come by one hour and two hours after my meal. They said that so far everything looks normal...

I think I'm kind of in the same situation you were in then.


----------



## heyyady

I have that test sometime next week. I'm currently having an issue with my Dr because she has me doing about 4-5 appointments a week, sometimes 2 or more in a day (Like yesterday) and it is NOT conducive to bed rest! at first I was of the mind set that she knows best- but after yesterday's hectic activities I ended up in L&D last night with pretty strong contractions coming 5 an hour. They gave me a turb shot and luckily that calmed everything back down to once an hour and not a severe- so they sent me home. I called my Dr because she was wanting to see me AGAIN today to do the swab test since my cervix is shortened again (From 2.7 to 2.3, not bad but she's not happy) when she could have had them do the swab at the hospital durring my NST yesterday afternoon, but she's too much of a control freak. Anyway, I called this morning and told her I'm NOT coming today- they did the swab last night, and she needs to figure out a way to combine appointments. This is ridiculous! I mean, she has me going t two different facilities for ultrasounds!
I am exhausted and completely unwilling to put my babies at any more risk than they have to be. She needs to figure this sh#t out.


----------



## inktomei

Heyyady: is everything ok? Sorry to have taken me so long for another post but I kind of wanted to take my minds off of things!

Just had another U/S today (27wk+4) and cervix is at 25mm (last week was 26mm), so I'm holding pretty good. Over the last few days there were a few episodes of strong 4+ contractions/hr, so I was administered turbutaline again. 

On one hand I'm hoping to go home next week, on the other I know I'm well cared for here in the hospital. If I'm at home, I know that I won't have the benefit of the constant contraction-monitoring that I receive here in the hospital, but I really miss home!

Anyway, we'll see what my OB says next week when she gets back from her vacation.


----------



## heyyady

Everything is okay so far- I have another U/S tomorrow- but only for fluid levels for the girls- and my glucose test- AND another NST- and then a Drs appointment on Friday. I'm just super achy all the time. My back is so done with this! And my stomach muscles have just about reached critical- I am slightly worried about my NST tomorrow, as the contractions I have been having the past couple days have been pretty intense and with a lot of pressure- I really don't want to stay at the hospital! 

Good luck on getting out- just remember if you do, the reason you're doing so well is you're staying DOWN- it's hard to do at home! :lol:


----------



## heyyady

Tests all went fine :) at home and back in bed... *sigh. Carbombs NEXT year! LOL


----------



## inktomei

Heyyady, that's great!! :thumbup: I'm glad everything went fine!


----------



## heyyady

So, what do you do to get your mind off of things? I'm so scatterbrained lately I can't even read :( I play on the computer- thank God for my laptop!) and I sit and stew about hubby not cleaning the house to my standards :lol: and flip though magazines... I feel like I'm going nuts!


----------



## inktomei

Heyyady,

Since I'm in the hospital there really isn't a whole lot I can do other than watching TV, reading magazines, and sleep!! :) 

Today is the end of my 3rd week here, and it IS getting a bit trying. My hubby and sister try to keep me company as much as they can, so there's some comfort there. I'm 28+4 weeks now... go go go!


----------



## heyyady

There's not much more I can do from home-(I HATE tv! LOL- I do watch some things on the computer, I'm on a Torchwood run right now) I live on the internet- BnB board has saved my sanity! 

30 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## heyyady

Was hospitalized again last night, my contractions wouldn't let up. So they gave me a terb shot- and my heart rate jumped to 138, making me ineligible to get the shot again :(
LOONG story- but after many treatments, counter treatments, swaps, scans, exams, U/S, sticks, pokes and prods, here's the diagnosis so far-----

I have gestational diabetes.
No UTI
I am severely anemic
my cervix hasn't shortened any further (Still right around 2)
BUT
Baby A (Rochelle) is fully engaged and at -1 station
I am 50% effaced and just barely starting to dilate (!/2 fingertip).
AND there is some issue with their AFI- the sonographer told Hubby and I that they matched spot on at 11.7- told the Dr over the phone the same thing. Sp she released me and told me to enjoy my last week or two at home, cause they're coming soon :shock: but when she got the written report faxed to her it said one baby is 12 and the other is only 7!!! 

I am to go back to U/S tomorrow at noon where the department head is doing my scan (They messed up another scan while I was in and tried telling me my cervix went from 2.1 to 4.17 in 5 days! :rofl: ) Anyway, I'm not to leave the hospital until my OB gets these scans and the report from the head radiologist- which scares the crap outta me- if she's not worried she'd tell me to go home and lie down and she's call me- this makes me think she'll keep me there again!


----------



## inktomei

Oh my goodness, are you OK? I will be praying for you! Please keep all of us posted.

I think you're at 31 weeks now is that right??


----------



## heyyady

Yes- 31+1 <3
I am doing good- Had the next U/S today for AFI and everything is great- they're levels are 12 and 15- both totally normal and close enough to eachother to not cause concern- I'll have another in 6 days to check again-
I'm still having contractionsbut they are at least farther apart than 4 an hour and have been less intense :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Oh my, how stressful. Were you just now diagnosed with the GD? Hoping you get at least another 3 weeks out of this. Hugs.


----------



## heyyady

sweet- while I was in the hospital this week they had me do the 1 hour test- 'cause I kinda never did :blush: So was just diagnosed with that on Thursday- well- kinda? 200 is failing and I got 197, which is high enough I'd have to do the 3 hour to be sure and since I only have just a couple more weeks of this we (My hubby, dr and I) decided to just call it GD, do the fingersticks, follow the diet, etc and not put me through the misery of the 3 hour.


----------



## heyyady

my cervix is down to 1.4 even on strict bed rest- so we're hoping to get one more week to 33 and PRAYING for a little farther than that.

How are you holding up?


----------



## inktomei

Heyyady,

Sorry for the late reply, but it's been a bit rough over here for the past week. After I hit the 30 week mark (I'm 31+1 now) I immediately started having more intense contractions in shorter intervals (5 mins apart), so back to Turb again. My cervix also shortened a bit (Wednesday ultrasound showed 2.1 cm, down from 2.4cm a week ago) so they've been keeping closer watch on me.

So far, I've had a turb shot once-a-day and yesterday they wanted to try something different so they did Promethazine + some other drug that I can't remember the name of, but it sure knocked me out good lol. 

Hubby and I are just trying to do it one day at a time, and make it to 32 weeks. And from there we want to shoot for 34 weeks. 

I hope everything is going OK with you!! Keep them in the oven longer there!


----------



## heyyady

We made it to 32 weeks 3 days <3 
Rochelle and Charlotte were delivered by c-section at 11:55 am and 11:56 am on Sunday morning (4/10/2011)!!!!!
Rochelle Lorianne weighs 4 lbs and is 17 inches long and Charlotte Marie weighs 4 lbs 8 oz and is 18 1/2 inches long! They are SOOOOO beautiful! they are both in the NICU and on C-Paps. I'll add pictures either later tonight or tomorrow.
I am recouping- sore as hell and doped to the gills- 
<3 to you and hold out as long as you can, mama!


----------



## beatrix

Congratulations!!


----------



## inktomei

Wow congratulations!!! I'm so glad that the babies and you are OK!! I'm hoping I can also get to at least 32 weeks :)


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Congratulation :baby::baby:

i'm soo happy for you that your little girls arrived safely! :happydance:

Fingers crossed they continue to thrive and go home with you soon :thumbup:


----------



## heyyady

The girls are doing amazing:) 

Ink- how many weeks are you now?


----------



## inktomei

Heyyady,

I'm 32 weeks as of tomorrow! Still hanging in here!

Your girls look amazing!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## heyyady

day 5 - they had both finally gotten off all breathing/air support ant we were able to get them some together time :cloud9:


----------



## inktomei

Heyyady,

Very nice. I'm really happy for you as it looks like everything turns out great! 

Ok update: Today is 32 weeks +3 and I've just had my weekly ultrasound and cervix is still holding at 21mm. Baby boy is weighing at 4 lb 13oz and baby girl at 3 lb 11 oz. Hubby is concerned about the weight difference and also that babygirl weight is at about 17th percentile (it was around 29th percentile 2 wks ago).

Have any of you ladies experienced this before?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi to the both of you and congrats that everything looks positive for the both of you. I was just put on home bed rest yesterday for a cervix that keeps shortening. I'm not having any contractions but I guess all this is a day by day thing. 

Ink - I don't have the best answer for you but the weights are not too dramatically different and I think with twins one usually runs a little smaller and a lot of times it's the girl. Did you ask your ob or perinatalogist?


----------



## inktomei

maxxiandniko,

Yes I did ask my OB and Perinatologist. They said that yes she's a little smaller than they'd like but as long as it's above the 10th percentile and they aren't all that worried. They did say that "but we'll keep an eye on it as it looks like it's inching closer to the 10th percentile" (she was 29th percentile two weeks ago, now she's 17th).

That got me a little worried so I wanted to see if anyone has had simialr experience.


----------



## maxxiandniko

inktomei said:


> maxxiandniko,
> 
> Yes I did ask my OB and Perinatologist. They said that yes she's a little smaller than they'd like but as long as it's above the 10th percentile and they aren't all that worried. They did say that "but we'll keep an eye on it as it looks like it's inching closer to the 10th percentile" (she was 29th percentile two weeks ago, now she's 17th).
> 
> That got me a little worried so I wanted to see if anyone has had simialr experience.

If it gets closer to that number are they expecting to deliver them?


----------



## inktomei

Yes that's what it sounds like coming from the doctor.


----------



## heyyady

If she drops below 10% and your Dr is NOT talking about taking them, get a second opinion!!!


----------



## heyyady

How goes it???


----------



## Ashley9603

I just got done reading this thread and you ladies are amazing.I am pregnant with twins myself and have had alot of ups and downs so far.Had a cerclage placed at 12 weeks,and its just been one thing after another lol.However hopefully I can go to at least 32 weeks.


----------



## ni2ki

Hey, im pregnant with id twins, one has dropped from 30.1 centile to 28 hoping she wont go any lower but seems its dropping every two weeks, they dont seem concerned though x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Well I'm now admitted to the hospital. My cervix shortened some more and so they wanted to give me steroids but as the day went on I started to contract every 2-3 mins and so here I am. I'm off of the magnesium sulfate drip thankfully and so far no contractions. Keeping my fingers crossed. I'm here for awhile though.


----------



## heyyady

Good luck Maxx! Stick to whatever they tell you for bedrest, and then some!


----------



## heyyady

Ink - ??? How are you? Hanging in there? Delivered?


----------



## heyyady

how is everyone doing?


----------



## inktomei

Hi all!!

Sorry I seemed to have dropped into a black hole, but my water broke ahead of schedule and I ended delivering on the 11th via c-section. 

Jacqueline was born at 5 lb even and Christian was 5 lb 7 oz; both babies are healthy and didn't need any NICU time (whew). We all came home last Sunday and have been busy with diaper-changing and feeding ever since... boy do they love to tag-team on us!! We were advised to try to put them onto a 3-hour feeding schedule, but that has proved to be almost impossible as either one would usually wake up an hour or two later, screaming for food! 

So, my husband and I, along with my mom, have been trying to stay ahead of these little buggers and we succeed most of the time. My husband gets the shaft and got the night shift, and as he put it there's nothing like the tandem screams of two babies at 4 in the morning lol.

I'm recovering slowly from the c-section. Although the surgery site has mostly healed, my feet are really swollen and it is hardly recongnizable. I wake up looking down sometimes thinking oh no what are these!?!

Well, it's been a rough road but I'm glad we'v finally made it here. I attached some pics for all to view.

Heyyady: how are yours doing??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1898-small.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1960-small.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1925-small.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2023-small.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1893-small.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## heyyady

Oh my goodness- they are sooo cute!!! So glad to hear you made it so far and they were so healthy! Try really hard to get them on the same schedule- we did and it is AMAZING- my girls are now 6 weeks old and basically sleeping through the night! They go for about a 6 hour stretch, wake up to feed/be changed, then sleep for 4 more hours! It seems really counter-intuitive, but when one wakes to eat, wake up the sleeping one- Try to give them a few minutes to wake themselves of course, and try pacifying the awake baby for awhile (Pacifiers, changing time, etc) to give the sleeping one time to wake. It will take a few days to a couple weeks to get them evened out, but you'll be loving life once you do! 
My girls are doing great- progressing at normal rates not at preemie adjusted age- they are smiling and starting to social coo at you when you talk to them :)

Oh, and as for the feet- Mine swelled HORRIBLY and only just went down completely at the 6 week mark. Try to keep them up as much as possible, shot frequent walks to get things moving, and ice packs!


----------



## heyyady




----------



## inktomei

awwww so cute!! Your girls are already smiling? That's great!

I know what you mean about the feeding schedule-it is extremely tough, not only because of the twins not getting hungry at the same time, but also because they're usually fed by either my husband or I alone, so we'd have to do one after the other.

We might try again with forcing them to be on the same schedule. Hopefully it won't take very long!


----------



## heyyady

Any luck with the schedule?


----------

